# NSFW Telegram RP (longterm?)



## CaregiverShade (Oct 14, 2019)

So, I'm interested in a couple different things. If one of them perks your interest, feel free to add me so we can have some "fun" I'm mainly just looking for people who are able to RP as much as possible. (Don't randomly ditch me for long periods of time mid RP without giving an estimate on when you'll return.. It's pretty annoying when it happens)
---
Diaper-critter: An alive skunk looking diaper suit critter gets you inside him and controls your actions. From simply poofing up against your will.. to making you piss and mess, and even ride on pillows and furniture.

Caregiver of little/adult buddy: I come over to your place to take care of you, and you keep purposefully going in your diaper/leaking on me when I lay you down with your diaper off. (It can be unintentional if you'd want, I just like the idea of the leaker being a bit devious to frustrate his caregiver) x3

Dominant horseback ride: I strapped to a rocking horse/huge plush and gets "rid" by you. (Diaper, nude, etc. Can have whatever kind of consequences)
---
I am open to alot of other things but just no accessive vore, scat, bondage or violent acts. Message me here uwu t.me: Shade


----------



## CaregiverShade (Oct 22, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Vigil29 (May 3, 2021)

This still active?


----------

